# potato Girl (heavy R)



## coyote (Aug 11, 2008)

This should tickle your funny bone
> ***************
> Potato girl
>
> Well, Girl Potato and Boy Potato had eyes for each other, and finally 
> they got married, and had a little sweet potato, which they called â€[emoji]8482[/emoji]Yam.â€[emoji]8482[/emoji]
>
> Of course, they wanted the best for Yam.
>
> When it was time, they told her about the facts of life.
>
> They warned her about going out and getting half-baked, so she wouldn't 
> get accidentally mashed, and get a bad name for herself like â€[emoji]8482[/emoji]Hot Potato,â€[emoji]8482[/emoji] 
> and end up with a bunch of Tater Tots
>
> Yam said not to worry, no Spud would get her into the sack and make a 
> rotten potato out of her!
>
> But on the other hand she wouldnâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t stay home and become a Couch Potato 
> either
>
> She would get plenty of exercise so as not to be skinny like her 
> Shoestring cousins.
>
> When she went off to Europe, Mr. and Mrs. Potato told Yam to watch out 
> for the hard-boiled guys from Ireland
>
> And the greasy guys from France called the French Fries. And when she 
> went out west, to watch out for the Indians so she wouldnâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t get 
> scalloped.
>
> Yam said she would stay on the straight and narrow and wouldnâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t associate 
> with those high class Yukon Golds, or the ones from the other side of the 
> tracks who advertise their trade on all the trucks that say, â€[emoji]8482[/emoji]Frito Lay.â€[emoji]8482[/emoji]
>
> Mr. and Mrs. Potato sent Yam to Idaho P.U. (thatâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s Potato University ) so 
> that when she graduated sheâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]d really be in the Chips.
>
> But in spite of all they did for her, one day Yam came home and announced 
> she was going to marry Tom Brokaw.
>
> Tom Brokaw!
>
> Mr. and Mrs. Potato were very upset.
>
> They told Yam she couldnâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t possibly marry Tom Brokaw because heâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s 
> just......
>
>
>
>
>
>
> *
>
> A COMMONTATER


----------



## supervman (Aug 11, 2008)

Now THAT'S Funny! 

Did the peppers survive the trip?


----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 11, 2008)

OOOOiiiiiieeeeee!


----------



## vince (Aug 12, 2008)

that was really good!


----------

